# Berkeley Club bottles



## wvbottlehead (Jun 17, 2005)

These are all from the same company.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 17, 2005)

some more


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 17, 2005)

what do the embossed bottles say on them?


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 17, 2005)

"Berkeley club Beverage", or Berkeley Club soda"......their most popular was the ginger ale..they also bottled the lemmy lemonade, thats the only one I don't have.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 17, 2005)

quart sodas


----------



## wvbottlehunter (Jun 25, 2013)

Do you still have these? Are you collecting Berkeley club, or just an all around wv bottle collector?


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a 1939 r/w labeled quart that is not pictured above.  There are no cutaways on the front, and the back label is especially interesting because it lists each ingredient separately with the amount in grains per volume.  ~bottlingco


----------



## celerycola (Jun 25, 2013)

1907 order card for Berkeley Springs Bottling Works. Among the Nationally advertised brand-name drinks were Celery-Cola, Koca-Nola, Ron-Bre, Peach Mellow, and Rasport. This order for sixteen cases was for a store in Maryland, just a few miles down the Potomac River. I would bet they were delivered by barge.

 The old bottling works building is currently for sale - the contents long since removed. There's a great display of Berkeley Springs bottles and signs in one of the local antique shops just across from the springs. I will be passing through there twice next week - stopping Sunday after the Fourth for the farmers market in front of the courthouse. Peaches should be in now.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice, Berkley Club was always a popular bottle/brand


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> 1907 order card for Berkeley Springs Bottling Works. Among the Nationally advertised brand-name drinks were Celery-Cola, Koca-Nola, Ron-Bre, Peach Mellow, and Rasport. This order for sixteen cases was for a store in Maryland, just a few miles down the Potomac River. I would bet they were delivered by barge.
> 
> The old bottling works building is currently for sale - the contents long since removed. There's a great display of Berkeley Springs bottles and signs in one of the local antique shops just across from the springs. I will be passing through there twice next week - stopping Sunday after the Fourth for the farmers market in front of the courthouse. Peaches should be in now.


 

 I've threatened to take a trip out that way on this trip. Are there enough antique shops to make that diversion worth it?


----------



## celerycola (Jun 26, 2013)

The one next to the park is a great co-op. I could easily spend an hour or two. Lots of bottles and tons of magazine ads cheap. The one in the factory isn't as good as it used to be. Ten miles further in Hancock MD is a large co-op but it has really gone downhill. Doubt I'll stop there again.


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> I've threatened to take a trip out that way on this trip. Are there enough antique shops to make that diversion worth it?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2013)

Then I shall have to change my route. I've been tempted to do this twice, but never got around to it. I've seen these Berkley Springs bottles for years, would be nice to visit the place.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, now that is interesting. I was doing a quick search to see if I could locate the bottling plant and found a website for the company which claims they are going to relaunch the brand sweetened with cane sugar. They also have a facebook page, but the only post was back in March.

 http://berkeleybottling.com/


----------



## celerycola (Jun 26, 2013)

I wonder if they bought the Mountaineer Brewery - I miss their bottled stout.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 27, 2013)

If that was in Berkeley Springs itself, then I don't think so. This new operation is in Martinsburg, WV.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 27, 2013)

The brewery was in Martinsburg.


----------



## wvbottlehunter (Jun 27, 2013)

Could you post a picture of it? Im someone into Berkeley Club so that would be a cool thing to see! 


> ORIGINAL:  bottlingco
> 
> I have a 1939 r/w labeled quart that is not pictured above.  There are no cutaways on the front, and the back label is especially interesting because it lists each ingredient separately with the amount in grains per volume.  ~bottlingco


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> The brewery was in Martinsburg.


 
 Ah. Dunno about that then.


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlingco
> 
> I have a 1939 r/w labeled quart that is not pictured above.  There are no cutaways on the front, and the back label is especially interesting because it lists each ingredient separately with the amount in grains per volume.  ~bottlingco


 Here is a picture of the above bottle that I previously mentioned.


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is a picture of the reverse.


> ORIGINAL:  bottlingco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wvbottlehunter (Jun 27, 2013)

Would you maybe be interested in parting with it?


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 27, 2013)

It is in my ACL collection.  However there are ACL's in your area that I am looking for.  ~bottlingco


> ORIGINAL:  wvbottlehunter
> 
> Would you maybe be interested in parting with it?


ou


----------



## wvbottlehunter (Jun 27, 2013)

What are you looking for?


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jul 18, 2013)

still got them + some more. I have a couple of hold crates from there that are full..the old building is still there..I've hung on to them because their local


----------

